# print multiple columns in excel on one page



## sjkuch (Nov 16, 2002)

how do you print multiple columns on one page from an excel worksheet like you would from an access table?


----------



## jbcalg (Oct 29, 2001)

set the print range to want you want to print

view
page break preview
- the blue lines show where the page breaks are, drag them up/down and/or left/right to get what you want

OR

highlight and drag the mouse so all the rows/columns are included/highlighted
file, print area, set print area

you can also influence the amount and look of the data through file, page setup by adjusting the margins, header & footer etc

edit: just reread your question
if you want to print non sequential columns (ie a, c,d, and f) then you'd either have to move the columns next to each other, or hide the columns through format, column, hide - hidden columns do not print


----------



## sjkuch (Nov 16, 2002)

Thank you for taking the time to reply, but what I am trying to do is print columns A, B, and C 2 or more times on a single sheet of paper. This is because the total width of the 3 columns is 2.5 inches and printing one set of these columns wastes lots of paper.


----------



## jbcalg (Oct 29, 2001)

ok, let's see if i got it this time

you have 3 long columns - A, B, C - which exceed the length of the page
so you want to print as much of each column down the page, then continue printing at the top of the page but moved to the right to use the full width of the page (about 3 sets of the 3 columns)

A B C A B C etc?

the only way i can think of is to set the page to 100% using the file, page setup function

then see what row is the break point using the view, page break preview function

then cut the 3 columns at rowX the same number of rows and paste it over in column E, F, G (using column D as a spacer)

and repeat so you have 3 sets of A, B, C

messy but it would work


----------



## sjkuch (Nov 16, 2002)

seems very ineffcient.


----------



## jbcalg (Oct 29, 2001)

yes it is

but it's based on the limitations of how you have the data arranged and the software you're using

if it's data/information that could be kept in a database - an access report could do the same thing automatically


----------



## sjkuch (Nov 16, 2002)

seems there should be some kind of add-in that would do this for you with no stress.


----------



## rodfitzpatrick (Dec 29, 2001)

I am assuming that you have columns of data which span several pages down. If I have this and I wish to save paper I use a program called Fine Print. The shareware version is limited to printing 8 pages but the beauty is that it prints up to 8 pages on one {yes one} sheet of paper.
The only consideration is the reason for printing the data. For instance to print 4 pages on one sheet, fine print reduces them to fit but retains perfect print. If I am printing items for personal use I place as many pages per sheet as is easily legible dependant on the content.

I do not think people make enough use of shareware or freeware.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Select all your cells and copy.

Open Word, hit File-Page setup and choose decent left/right margins. Then hit Format-Columns and set to 2 or 3 columns (whatever you think).

Then paste.
Then print.


----------



## sjkuch (Nov 16, 2002)

still would seem an opportunity for a programer to do something more elegant.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Well, sure.

Programmers can do it. But I'm not a programmer, and my programmers charge me.


----------

